# Shiny stuff



## pilgrim (Jun 26, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison (Jun 26, 2004)

Can't get much shinier than chrome! We just took a lot of pics at a motorcycle rally in NH.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## anua (Jun 29, 2004)

Troy, your #2 is cool !! what is it? nails?

jadin, great shot !


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 29, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> Troy, your #2 is cool !! what is it? nails?
> 
> jadin, great shot !



thnaks anja   
it's actually a metal toolbox for the back of a truck..


----------



## usdmEJ (Jun 30, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks! I usually do portraits so this was fun! And hey, you're bathroom is way cleaner than mine


----------



## japmula (Jul 8, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua (Aug 29, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## chloey (Nov 1, 2004)




----------

